# Gestionnaire des taches Windows sous bootcamp



## Ozo Rah (8 Mai 2020)

Bonjour je poste ce message et j'en suis désolé j'ai chercher la réponse sur le net mais pas de raccourcis effectif trouvé.
Alors voila j'utilise BOOTCAMP pour avoir accès a certaines exclusivité Windows depuis mon macbook pro.
Mais je n'arrive pas a ouvrir le gestionnaire des taches avec les raccourcis classique (je précise que les F et la touche esc sont sur touch bar)
Je n'arrive pas non plus a fermer les fenêtres intempestive ou qui crash avec le ALT F4.
Des conseils ?
Merci a vous.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2020)

Ozo Rah a dit:


> Mais je n'arrive pas a ouvrir le gestionnaire des taches avec les raccourcis classique (je précise que les F et la touche esc sont sur touch bar)
> Je n'arrive pas non plus a fermer les fenêtres intempestive ou qui crash avec le ALT F4.
> Des conseils ?


Un MBP avec Touch Bar sous Windows, c'est spécial... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2019/...windows-pour-retrouver-sa-vraie-nature-107407 ...autre lecture... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2019/...windows-pour-retrouver-sa-vraie-nature-107407 ...mais pas de réelle solution pérenne.


----------



## Ozo Rah (9 Mai 2020)

MBP ? 
Je vois merci....
Peut etre qu'on peut changer les raccourcis ?


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2020)

Ozo Rah a dit:


> MBP ?


Ben ton *M*ac*B*ook *P*ro.


----------



## Ozo Rah (10 Mai 2020)

Je poste ca là car j'ai trouver la solution qui pourrait aider d'autres personnes.
Il suffit de télécharger Clavier plus et crée un raccourcis vers le programme en question.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2020)

Ozo Rah a dit:


> Je poste ca là car j'ai trouver la solution qui pourrait aider d'autres personnes.
> Il suffit de télécharger Clavier plus et crée un raccourcis vers le programme en question.
> Bonne journée.


Je suppose que tu parles de ce logiciel... http://utilfr42.free.fr/util/Clavier.php?sLang=fr ...qui bien entendu ne fonctionne que sous Windows ?


----------

